# HELP! 10WT TFO Input???



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

*BEST 10WT??? TFO Input*

Hey everyone - I broke the tip on my well loved TiCr - TFO no longer has components so I must pick a replacement from the newer models - I have talked with a few of you already and appreciate all the input/help that I can get - does anyone throw a TFO 10wt; Mangrove, Clouser, Axiom, Impact, etc.? - would anyone let me cast theirs? - This is primarily a big bull reds rod - hopefully some big Crevalles in the future - Discussions on rods, actions, etc. are always fun so send me your thoughts - Many thanks to the great folks at TFO, Tom Jindra and Old Town Fly Shop.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Fly rods are like golf clubs , what feels right and works for one person would be wrong for the next. If you are talking to Tom Jindra you are in the right place. Take your reel and go to a shop that carries different TFO rods and try them out. As an example I like the Mangrove her in the marsh in Louisiana but would not use it in Pensacola, I just can't get the distance I need out of it here. The BVK and the Clouser were better for me in the 8 wt. A 10 wt probably means you need something a little stronger and more durable than the BVK. The Axiom and the new Clouser would be two to check out .


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much Isucole - I fish the Marsh, Chandeleur and Pensacola - you hit the nail on the head - I felt that I would like the Mangrove for closer sight fishing as in the Marsh, but was worried about distance - the problem is that few shops stock many 10wts. - I may just get a TiCr and put my 12wt line on it for sight fishing! Do you know any of the club members in Baton Rouge or Pensacola? I have been pretty active in the Council and know a lot of those guys - thanks so much for taking the time - a very helpful post for anyone looking at heavier fly rods/quarries - how 'bout the rest of you guys - whatcha' throwin' for big bull reds?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a TiCrX 10wt. That close to what you're looking to try?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Gatoryak I live in BR and fish a lot in the fall and winter below Houma around lake DeCade and Mechant. My late spring is mostly freshwater up in Lakes Concordia and St. John and then Bayou Pigeon area when the Miss. River " gets right". All that being said we are in Pensacola virtually every weekend from April till football season starts. I am active in the Red Stick FlyFishers club here in BR. Not in Pensacola enough to be a part of their club.


----------

